# My English Bull Terrier Pups



## tordiamond (Oct 21, 2008)

There just so cute had to show everyone,the red/white is a bitch,2 whites are males,now 4 weeks old.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOh never seen them as tiny puppies before...awww there KA-YOOT!...


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

How cute!!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Very cute - I've never seen ickle ones before.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i want i love that breed the r beautiful!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

They're gorgeous! 

I'd love to have a bullie one day. Mind you, I might need a bigger house with all the breeds I want!


----------



## Birdie Wife (Mar 30, 2009)

Good thing I don't live any closer, I would have that red&white one in a heartbeat :blushing: she is just gorgeous. EBTs are next on my list of 'gotto have' breeds. Congrats on your lovely healthy pups


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

They are SO cute!!


----------



## tordiamond (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments,the red ones spoken for and so is the white with a patch,so just the 1 white left,he is so cute,always wagging his tail.


----------



## KelBlack (Sep 10, 2009)

aww so cute!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awww I love bullies!!

I'd love a pure white one, they're absoloutely beautiful! There was one at the pound when we were looking for a second dog but she was already reserved  they are definately a breed i'd consider


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww they are lovely. I love EBT's  xx


----------

